# what is best posterior deltoid exercise?



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

im currently doing this for shoulders:

Shoulder Press (Anterior)- 5 Sets x 12,10,8,,8,6

Dumbbell Rear Lateral Raise (Posterior) - 4 Sets x 12,10,8,6

Upright Row (Lateral)- 3 Sets x 10,10,8

Shrugs- 3 sets x 10,8,6

getting bored or dumbell rear lateral raise and want a change, any suggestions which one is supposed to be the best?


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

u mean 4 sets of dumdbell rear lat raises..?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I am assuming that we are talking about the rear delt right?

Go to the peck deck and face the opposite direction. Try and get as much movement in this as possible (full range). You will be sitting strait twards the seat. Adjust the seat hight so your arms are 90 degrees from your body. Your hands should start in the front of you as close as you can to getting your hands together. Then with straight arms (locked elbos) go out to your sides. If you can go as far as you can with arms stretched, you might feel a slight stretch in the chest but this is ok. Nice and slow with full range. This will be a good change for you and your dumbbells.

Cheers


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Killerkeane said:


> getting bored or dumbell rear lateral raise and want a change, any suggestions which one is supposed to be the best?


I think wide bent over rows work the best. They will make you strong and bomb the rear delts.


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

i do reverse flys they work great for me, do rows on back day and they work them too and my rear delts are pretty good, better definition then anywhere else i think!


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

yep, with hackskii.

rear flyes is the best isolation movement for it.

and bent over rows with very high elbows are more "mass" orientated


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

KK go to http://abcbodybuilding.com/ and have a look at the exercises at the top. They give you almost all of them by catagory with a demo.


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

ive never trained rear delts directly, and they are very big, u can see em on my pic. I do loads of very heavy row movements that make em grow very very well...


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

winger said:


> I think wide bent over rows work the best. They will make you strong and bomb the rear delts.


i do bent over rows as part of my back routine, but how do you do wide ones?


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

use a wider grip i would imagine mate.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

lol robdog.

kinda speaks for itself lol


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

MatracaBergFan said:


> u mean 4 sets of dumdbell rear lat raises..?


well picked up matraca, yeah 4 sets  

I have done reverse fly's and dont really like them, but it's often the exersices you dont like that do the best.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

and is the cable front raise a good anterior exercise (Shoulder, military press alternative) to put on mass?

http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/DeltoidAnterior/CBFrontRaise.html


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Killerkeane said:


> and is the cable front raise a good anterior exercise (Shoulder, military press alternative) to put on mass?


No, more of a shaping exercise. If you do military presses and maybe some standing upright rows you dont need to do those.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Also you could try using the cable xover machine... put a bench in the middle of them so that when you are lying down your arms are in line with the weight stacks (this is for the old style cable xover) and then grab the right cable in the left hand and the left in the right and lay on the bench on your back then from the high position pull the weight down to either side keeping your arms straight... works well for me when I need a change...


----------



## T-man (Sep 3, 2003)

Yeah if you want you can do a few different variations with the cable xover like said above standing with arms crossed over extending backwards or you can use the low pully bent over raises either one at a time of both together.

Personally if I do rear delts directly(every month or so) I do them on back day and do a couple of sets of chest supported rear laterals raises laying face down on an incline bench which means you cant cheat. Also you dont need much weight for rear delts if you use to much other muscle will start to take over so dont jerk it.

Depending on how advanced you are and what your goals are I would stick to heavy pressing for mass (you mentioned shoulder press if this is a machine I would advice free weights)

I train shoulders with chest and tris and just do 5 sets of 5 power clean and presses at the moment.

Good luck.


----------



## GoldenArrow (Mar 30, 2004)

Cleans of some kind and rows will hit rear delts plenty.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

yeah, im gonna do free weights i think with all my shoulder exercises. see what happens in 4-5 months time


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Stick with compound exercises, forget isolation/cable movements.

Try some heavy standing military presses.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

ok matey, you responded to my post about 30 secs after i posted it, wow


----------



## tyciol (Mar 26, 2007)

Panthro said:


> ive never trained rear delts directly, and they are very big, u can see em on my pic. I do loads of very heavy row movements that make em grow very very well...


Eh, I think heavy rowing would count as direct rear delt training =)


----------

